# Should i pick a PS4 or a Wii U?



## Demifiend (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, this is a tough question, i'm kinda outdated, by having only my PS3 and Wii, and some other consoles, but the only eight generation console i have is a 3DS, nothing else, so i was thinking in getting one of the eight generation main consoles which is the PS4, the Wii U and the Xbox One.

And no, don't recommend me the Xbox One, i don't like the policy of Microsoft with their games, the Xbox 360 and original were fine, but this Xbox one IMHO is a piece of crap that should be avoided, not because it has bad design or hardware, it's because the games for this console are so little interesting and, well, to resume, i don't care about this console.

And so, my only options left are the Wii U and the PS4, and man, this is one kinda tough to choose, compared to older generations, the Eight generation sure seems disappointing as hell, i am a retro gamer, so, i mostly play with SNES, PS1, PS2, sometimes Sega Saturn games, and man, it is me, or, everytime i see a game released people claim that a lot of new games aren't released fully, like, you buy a game for 50 or 60$, you come home, you play it and you're dissapointed by the little content you bought.

Most of the time, it seems like normal games aren't games anymore, if not, part of a game, and the DLC adds the rest of the story and content of that game, and some extras aswell, call me old fashioned, but i like full games, with no DLC'S, no prepromotion pack, postpromotion pack, super duper hyper ultra mega remix featuring dante from the devil may cry series & knuckles, i like that the games i buy are completed, and if you want some secrets or moves, you must do certain things during the game to unlock them, like, in a fighting game, if you want "x" secret character you must fight Arcade in Very Hard with all the 46 characters or some shit like that, when i see that a game has a lot of DLC's, and some of them completes the main story, i feel like i'm being insulted, a game (for me) should be like a movie in some aspects, when you finish a movie, you don't expect DLC's with that movie because the movie is already completed, and you can't do nothing to avoid that, for me, a game should be like that, you complete the game, you unlock all the secrets, and you have a good quantity of hours, that's the main essence of a videogame, because it's a work of hardware that exists to give a full show, but know how to close it properly.

It's not that DLC's are bad, the problem is that it creates a lot of insecurity, you don't know how the developers are going to make expand the game, or what kind of content they will add them, and that's for me the Eight Generation, for me, the most boring and dissapointing generation of all the videogames i've seen so far, the best selling titles are good, but meh, the good titles are meh, the bad titles are meh, the normal titles are meh, everything has been so meh, nothing really memorable.

Ironically, the best titles that call my atention aren't even made by third or first videogame professional companies, the best games i've played so far during this generation were Indie games, Megaman Unlimited was so kick ass, Rogue Legacy is amazing, Megaman X Corrupted will be the best fan game of any megaman X ever released, and the kickstart projects like Mighty No.9 and Bloodstained, so far, only those titles call a little my atention, and the announcement of Suikoden VI for the PS4, but as the main character of Suikoden Tierkreis would say: "I don't know until i try".

Anyway, with that out of the mind, i only have two choices left, or either pick a Wii U, or a PS4. I like both consoles, but their games are in a mix of meh with good, Splatoon calls a lot of my atention, and Bloodborne seems decent enough to play it, but, as i said before, i'm not really that "wow" with both consoles, the PS4 has a lot of titles that has or could be easily ported to the PS3, and the Wii U has (besides an awful control for videogames, with only 3 frickin hours to use), few titles of interest, outside of Marios, you only have few titles like Bayonetta 2, Wonderful 101 or Sonic Lost World, and Smash Bros. One of the games that put my hopes really high was with the announcement of "Smt vs Fe", i knew the kickass style of the main series, especially because those were the only featured on the trailer, and the great story FE has.

But everything changed when the trailer 1 attacked, and my god it put all of my hopes down, like a flush of the friggin toilet, seriously, having an idol happy song for the trailer, the anime design of the game looks like any generic Shounen anime that i've seen, and even though at one point it seems like a Wasteland, that one thing is probably close to the final events of the game, when you defeat the evil final boss, everything will go back to normal and idol happy, and i detest that kind of sh*t.

One game that could have been the best game of all time, Atlus turned into something like "Persona vs FE Awakening" and both fanbases know that those games are the most casual of the casual, anyway, so, speaking directly, even though this Eight Generation looks like a forgettable generation of games, i would like some advice, what should i buy, the PS4 or the Wii U, i'm kinda going with the Wii U even though all of it's shit, because it seems like a decent console, but i still don't know how hard the PS4 can hit, so, i hope your recommendations.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like you're not ready for either of them.


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 11, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Sounds like you're not ready for either of them.


Actually, i'm ready for any console, but i need to make sure, from what i see, the Wii U seems like the best bet, but everyone bashes the console, but as i said before, i'll wait to see what everyone can say, then talk.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 11, 2015)

It's just that the Wii U is selling really badly and it probably won't last much longer, plus the gamepad, at least imo, is a dumb forced gimmick that inflates the price of the system. the PS4's library really isn't much better than the XB1's though, so as far as games go RIGHT NOW, Wii U but if I were you I'd stick to retro games and wait a few years to see what happens. I feel the same way about DLC scams as you do and I boycott any game with day 1/disc locked DLC or microtrans bullshit because as you said in the OP, I like complete games, not these fucking glorified demos we get today.

I want Xenoblade(if it doesn't have tons of DLC scams) for the Wii U so I'd pick that, but just wait a while and play some old games you haven't experienced yet. This gen has sucked a fat fucking cock so far so I'm waiting for price drops/better games to come out.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 11, 2015)

As a Nintendo nerd, owning (not all at once) every Nintendo console except for the NES, Virtual Boy, and Game Boy, I'd go for Wii U. At least for SSB4 and Mario Kart 8. Also Bayonetta 1 & 2 for variety, and especially the future releases coming down the line. Despite playing on Wii U almost everyday recently, I am looking at other options. So much rave reviews for Witcher 3 makes me interested in PS4 for the first time ever, but currently saving up for PC parts makes me rather go for the PC version. Since Wii U's games made me want to expand beyond Pokemon and 3DS, go for the Wii U first. If you can buy PS4 down the line, go ahead with that. If only PS4 and Xbox 1 had backwards compatibility.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 11, 2015)

By your description this is the only console that will offer your full experiencie and has managed to survive throughout the years.

Edit: on serious answer, I think WiiU will offer unique experience. But PS4 will offer more diverse titles.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 11, 2015)

Emulation and old consoles should keep you entertained until this generation starts getting interesting, if that ever happens. However, you already have a 3DS which has an awesome library of games and the Wii U has plenty of quality Japanese games which are the games I prefer/grew up with. Down the line however, the PS4 seems to have the most potential because it's pounding the XB1's ass as far as sales go. The XB1 just seems like a dead end to me; no good games like the Wii U and inferior multiplats. No offense to anyone who enjoys the XB1 but it simply doesn't appeal to me at all much like the OP mentioned.

If you're willing to wait, I'd do that but if you insist on buying something right now, get a Wii U even though it's a dying console. It has some cool, unique shit on it now and of course, Xenoblade X is coming soon.(no DLC scams PLEASE; I wanna buy your game Monolith!)


----------



## migles (Jun 11, 2015)

IMHO, get a good pc.. you can emulate and if abusive dlc is your concern, you can pirate the shit of games

chossing between a ps4 and a wii u, obviously i would go with a ps4...
you already have a 3ds and a wii..
wii u would be very good if you didnt had a wii...
and a 3ds got a better library.. the wii u is almost dead...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 11, 2015)

Look up the tittles and upcoming tittles of both and then see which one has more that you like.

Personally the wiiu is much more interesting and better to my own tastes


----------



## Ulieq (Jun 11, 2015)

wii u came out like 4 years ago has been an utter failure.  Wait for the next Nintendo system and hopefully it'll play the 2-3 good games the Wii U ever gets.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 11, 2015)

migles said:


> IMHO, get a good pc.. you can emulate and if abusive dlc is your concern, you can pirate the shit of games
> 
> chossing between a ps4 and a wii u, obviously i would go with a ps4...
> you already have a 3ds and a wii..
> ...



Good call. I didn't say PC simply because he was asking which console to get, but as far as multiplats go, the PC versions are pretty much always superior plus the mod community etc. The Wii U is really the only console that has lots of great exclusives.(plus the 3DS which you already have)

Also yeah, "backup copies" may be needed if I want to play a game that has abusive DLC practices.

EDIT: The Wii U is most definitely a failure, but it has the best exclusives imo. I'd wait for a price drop however, OP.


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2015)

I've had a lot of fun with my Wii U, I have plenty of games and I don't find it lacking. 
I want to get a PS4, but it's not interesting enough for me at the moment to warrant the price. When Silent Hills come out, then I'll be.... oh wait..


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 11, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Good call. I didn't say PC simply because he was asking which console to get, but as far as multiplats go, the PC versions are pretty much always superior plus the mod community etc. The Wii U is really the only console that has lots of great exclusives.(plus the 3DS which you already have)
> 
> Also yeah, "backup copies" may be needed if I want to play a game that has abusive DLC practices.
> 
> EDIT: The Wii U is most definitely a failure, but it has the best exclusives imo. I'd wait for a price drop however, OP.


Seriously, this generation has a predominant amount of incomplete games, unreleased games, and when there is a full game, it is either: 1 - Forgotten as fuck
2 - Bad game
3 - The company behind the game claims that this game is only a part of the game, and the DLC's will cover the true story or some shit like that.

I'm not saying that making games is easy, but most of the time, almost every game out there is easily ported to the PS3, or the PSVita,etc. Like most titles for the PS4, and rehashes, i didn't even talked about them, it's like "Let's go to the past" by putting HD textures, remastered music,etc.

That's not bad at all, but the problem is that we need new and refreshing games, with a good variety of them, and finally, completed, but maybe, what i'm asking is too hard for this generation, i'm going to take your word and play some retro awesome games, because at least they don't have the same amount of bullshit as today.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 13, 2015)

Abusive DLC practices exist because of greed first off, and second because there are tons and tons of people who fall for them and pay for that shit. Naturally we need new, innovative games but I don't care how cool a game is if the company selling it is trying to scam me with fake DLC. There have always been assloads of terrible games but at least back in the 2600-PS2/GC etc days companies couldn't get away with releasing broken, incomplete games without being mocked. Patching wasn't an option adnd imo those were better days for console gaming. Consoles being online is certainly a double-edged sword and we're seeing many of the negative aspects right now.


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 15, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Abusive DLC practices exist because of greed first off, and second because there are tons and tons of people who fall for them and pay for that shit. Naturally we need new, innovative games but I don't care how cool a game is if the company selling it is trying to scam me with fake DLC. There have always been assloads of terrible games but at least back in the 2600-PS2/GC etc days companies couldn't get away with releasing broken, incomplete games without being mocked. Patching wasn't an option adnd imo those were better days for console gaming. Consoles being online is certainly a double-edged sword and we're seeing many of the negative aspects right now.


Heck, games were far more polished back then, for example, take a look at Skyrim, many people claims that it's the hot shit, that is one of the longest games of all time,etc. But then, when you play the game, the amount of glitches and broken parts in this game are terrible, they are everywhere during the game, one single fail step and you broke the game, i don't care how long, and how much of a story has a game, if that game it's broken, has glitches and overral isn't that interesting to play, why would i even bother?.

I sound like an old dude, but it's the reality, i can't believe how many people are screaming for DLC's, why would you pay for something that the company itself could've been added to that game before hand!, I would prefer if the DLC was in the game, and that's called Secrets, now, that's something missing A lot.

Back then, when we didn't have DLC's, we had secrets, secrets were like an option that the game gives you only if you manage to find how to unlock it, and there were tons of secrets in videogames back then, and aswell a lot of ways to unlock them, some of them includes pressing a certain pattern of buttons during a section of the game, some others include checking places that no one would ever bother to look, etc.

And they were the shit, almost if not every secret in the game were useful, some of them amusing to watch,etc.

And variety, fuck, almost every game now is a FPS, and when some games were tactical games (like Fallout) they drop that shit and turn itself into a FPS, man, i'm not against this genre, it's kinda cool to pick your own weapon and play like that, but the problem is the abundance of this genre, back then, we have a lot of platformers, there were platformers coming up the ass, but there was variety, not every single game was a platformer, some of them were RPG's, Tactical Games, Puzzle Games, GOOD (Not Activision shit) sports games, war games, space games, beat em up games, graphical adventure games,etc. And most of these platformers were innovative on it's own way, Rocket Knight Adventures, Super Mario Bros 3, Sonic the Hedgehog,etc.

I'm not saying that there aren't interesting good FPS like Bioshock or Team Fortress 2, but those games are forgettable, in fact almost every game that use online now will be forgotten, like dust in the wind, no one will give two shits about them anymore when the online on this games aren't going to work, like the earlier online games, or phantasy star online. The same thing will happen with Splatoon, although an innovative, excellent, and fun title, the problem is that this game is (besides a DLC consumer, and unfinished released game) an online depender, even the game states that it's main attraction it's the online, so, in some years, when the NX is released, Nintendo will shut WFC like they did with the Wii but now with the Wii U, so, a game that lost it's "main attraction" will be forgotten, because the single player campaign lacks of content, and there is no online.

And things got more complex, and complex when time passes, not saying that is a bad thing, but when a game forces you to do some mathematical or complicate shit that you need to unlock (and considering that actual manuals in game doesn't help too much, and a lot of games are released digital) makes thing harder for newcomers who don't know nothing about videogames.

Last to second thing to point is the scenes on a game, look, if you're going to make a game, create a good gameplay, some games released nowadays have a shit-ton of cutscenes, almost like this is a movie, not saying that is bad, but they have almost no gameplay at all, no puzzle, no solving things, nothing, like Visual Novels with scenes included, with some time reaction buttons but nothing else. Games are supposed to be an interaction between the computer and you, not movies, if you want something like that so much, make a damn movie instead.

And finally, the music, the nowadays music videogames are in a state of good and bad, technically, it should be better because new hardware put more possibilities to create music, but it's the contrary, when a new console is created, the music on them are getting more forgettable, not bad, just forgettable, like ambient Music that you could listen to study and that's it, 16 and 32 bit music can kick the ass to almost every single game released nowadays, in both composition and how memorable it is, and take into consideration that 16 and 32 bit music have far less instruments and the sound chips aren't way too potent, like today sound cards.

So, in conclusion, whatever new console i pick, it's just going to be the same as picking a console that you would rather wait to buy and play when the next one comes out, because that's the time when the console has the more quantity of releases, but at the same time it will be bad for the games that depends on Online, i hate those kind of games, because when time passes, and new consoles are out, they shut down their online for the new console instead, that's a little sad.

I'll probably pick the Wii U, or maybe Both, at least the Wii U isn't going to accumulate dust like the PS4 that i think on buying.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 15, 2015)

The answer to this question is, and will always be, buy the console that has the most exclusives you want.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2015)

Wait for info on the NX.  I'm afraid they'll be making Zelda for that instead of the Wii U.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 15, 2015)

My prefered combination this generation is PC, Wii U, and 3DS. I'd recommend the Wii U. I can't really think of much reason to recommend a PS4 over a midrange PC unless its exclusives are musts for you.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Wait for the NX.  I'm afraid they'll be making Zelda for that instead of the Wii U.


Why do people believe this?  Nintendo doesn't plan on even _talking_ about the NX until next year, probably not to be release until November 2017, and I'd say it's more likely to be a handheld than a home console given the 3DS is older than the Wii U.  The game has been developed with the Wii U Gamepad in mind, and I think Nintendo would have to know it would hurt their reputation to promise people they'd be getting a Zelda game on this console only to pull it away and make them purchase another console before getting Zelda.  I guarantee that Zelda is coming to the Wii U.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Jun 15, 2015)

I would *seriously* suggest you to invest your money in a decent gaming PC.  Like a Core i5 and a GTX 970 or maybe wait a little for Skylake and AMD's Fury/Fiji video cards.  Once they're released, the prices of other components, like GTX 970, should come down.

Get a good gaming PC with a decent graphics card, and it should last you for 3 to 4 years (may be 5) with 1080p gaming and all settings at ULTRA 

PIRATE the GAME/DLC content of the game you think "cheated" on you and buy it only if you feel it's worth it, like GTA V.

That's actually what I am doing right now.  I have given up on consoles, and I am on my way to getting a decent video card.  Already own a Core i5 4440 and 8 gigs of 1600 mhz (Kingston), which according to a friend of mine is all I need, apart from a good SMPS like a Corsair RM650 and a GTX 970 or AMD's latest offerings (if good).

Lemme know what you think of my suggestion 

*PS:* If PC is not your game, then get the PS4.  It's definitely worth it.  I think the Wii-U is at it's end, and PS4 has some really good titles already and some really good ones coming up, like Ratchet and Clank


----------



## TecXero (Jun 15, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Why do people believe this?  Nintendo doesn't plan on even _talking_ about the NX until next year, probably not to be release until November 2017, and I'd say it's more likely to be a handheld than a home console given the 3DS is older than the Wii U.  The game has been developed with the Wii U Gamepad in mind, and I think Nintendo would have to know it would hurt their reputation to promise people they'd be getting a Zelda game on this console only to pull it away and make them purchase another console before getting Zelda.  I guarantee that Zelda is coming to the Wii U.


Yeah, that's an odd bit of speculation that has popped up recently that has made little sense to me. Nintendo has pulled stupid moves in the past, but generally not to that degree. It seems like people have forgotten that consoles are normally talked about a few years before release. Even then, it's more likely to be a handheld, as Nintendo typically releases the next generation handheld before the next generation console.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Why do people believe this?  Nintendo doesn't plan on even _talking_ about the NX until next year, probably not to be release until November 2017, and I'd say it's more likely to be a handheld than a home console given the 3DS is older than the Wii U.  The game has been developed with the Wii U Gamepad in mind, and I think Nintendo would have to know it would hurt their reputation to promise people they'd be getting a Zelda game on this console only to pull it away and make them purchase another console before getting Zelda.  I guarantee that Zelda is coming to the Wii U.


I said "afraid", not "sure".  I didn't even say it was LIKELY.  It's just something to consider.

Nintendo has recently taken what seems to be a "fuck you" attitude when it comes to Zelda. They delayed the release to at least next year, and decided not to give any info on it this E3.  It also would hardly be the first game to be cancelled (or moved to a different console) because the system isn't doing well.  Zelda Ura is an example.  The N64DD did poorly, so they decided not to finish the game.

As for it replacing the 3DS, that seems very unlikely.  They just released a new upgraded 3DS a few months ago, and they won't be giving up on what is showing to be a huge success.

Btw, I edited my post to make my point a little more clear.



TecXero said:


> Yeah, that's an odd bit of speculation that has popped up recently that has made little sense to me. Nintendo has pulled stupid moves in the past, but generally not to that degree. It seems like people have forgotten that consoles are normally talked about a few years before release. Even then, it's more likely to be a handheld, as Nintendo typically releases the next generation handheld before the next generation console.


As I stated above, they released a new 3DS system just a few months ago.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I said "afraid", not "sure".  I didn't even say it was LIKELY.  It's just something to consider.
> 
> Nintendo has recently taken what seems to be a "fuck you" attitude when it comes to Zelda. They delayed the release to at least next year, and decided not to give any info on it this E3.  It also would hardly be the first game to be cancelled (or moved to a different console) because the system isn't doing well.  Zelda Ura is an example.  The N64DD did poorly, so they decided not to finish the game.
> 
> ...


Nintendo has released new, upgraded models of handhelds and then released the next generation a couple of years later before. Also, Nintendo has delayed games a lot and generally don't talk about it.


----------



## Philip3ds (Jun 15, 2015)

I suggest you get a wii u, because most of the games are awesome like Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros 4.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Nintendo has recently taken what seems to be a "fuck you" attitude when it comes to Zelda. They delayed the release to at least next year, and decided not to give any info on it this E3.  It also would hardly be the first game to be cancelled (or moved to a different console) because the system isn't doing well.  Zelda Ura is an example.  The N64DD did poorly, so they decided not to finish the game.


Delaying it is hardly a "fuck you" attitude, it just needs more time.  They often have delays, which is probably part of the reason why they like to hold off on giving us information until a game is nearing completion.  Twilight Princess also got delayed, and while it did find its way to the Wii, it still came out for the Gamecube after so many years of development as a Gamecube game.  The Wii had already been announced (like, for real announced and not just mentioned in passing) by the time TP had been delayed.


> As for it replacing the 3DS, that seems very unlikely.  They just released a new upgraded 3DS a few months ago, and they won't be giving up on what is showing to be a huge success.


The window between the DSi's release and the 3DS's release is about two years.  If the NX is released in 2017 that would give the n3DS as much or more time than the DSi had.

The narrative that Zelda U which was developed for 4 years to be a Wii U title and make use of the Wii U's unique gamepad is suddenly being shipped off to another console just doesn't make any sense


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Jun 15, 2015)

The Wii U is basically dead or never was alive to begin with so there's no point in even getting it. It's system is slow, not very useful overall for the gaming perspective (e.g. friendlist management) and there are many other issues with it like freezes. The PS4 however is more powerful, popular and won't be deprecated for many more years.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Delaying it is hardly a "fuck you" attitude, it just needs more time.  They often have delays, which is probably part of the reason why they like to hold off on giving us information until a game is nearing completion.  Twilight Princess also got delayed, and while it did find its way to the Wii, it still came out for the Gamecube after so many years of development as a Gamecube game.  The Wii had already been announced (like, for real announced and not just mentioned in passing) by the time TP had been delayed.


They had a steady stream of information about Twilight Princess during the delays though.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 15, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The Wii U is basically dead or never was alive to begin with so there's no point in even getting it. It's system is slow, not very useful overall for the gaming perspective (e.g. friendlist management) and there are many other issues with it like freezes. The PS4 however is more powerful, popular and won't be deprecated for many more years.


I've had no issues with freezes, and there are a handful of great games on the Wii U that make it worth it IMO.
But like I said, it depends on which games he likes.


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 15, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I've had no issues with freezes, and there are a handful of great games on the Wii U that make it worth it IMO.
> But like I said, it depends on which games he likes.


I like good and innovative games, with a lot of variety and excellent music.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 15, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> I like good and innovative games, with a lot of variety and excellent music.


That's kinda vague.
But Nintendo are certainly more innovative than most, and just about every game they make has great music.
If you're of the "AAA game" crowd then the Wii U is probably not for you, but if you like the unique style of Nintendo's games then go with the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll tell you my stance on it. If you're okay with playing just Nintendo games that are few and far between, get the Wii U. I think it's a brilliantly designed system that's fun to play on and it would've been top-of-the line had it been released in the time period when it belongs - as a competitor of the Xbox 360 and the PS3. Unfortunately, the hardware has proven to be poor in comparison to the PS4 or the Xbox One and that coupled with Nintendo's poor negotiation tactics with third-party developers resulted in a library of almost exclusively first and second-party games, discounting the few AAA titles released for the system close to launch. Bethesda's conference was yesterday, they've presented several games including Doom 4, Dishonored: Definitive Edition, Dishonored 2 and Fallout 4 - none of those are coming to the Wii U, they're all PC/PS4/Xbox One. I think it's safe to say that other developers will follow suit and skip the Wii U altogether as it's been the case for the last couple of months, and this is worrying, because that's the line-up of games that are due to be released.

On the flip side, the PS4 lacks any Nintendo content _(for obvious reasons)_, but it's a major platform for all AAA developers and on top of that, it offers Sony's exclusive titles. It's a very good bargain for the price and it's sure to provide entertainment for years to come with little to no dry spots in-between releases. The next gen is kicking in and it shows after watching the first conference this year - the PS3 and the Xbox 360 are going away, making way for the PS4 and the Xbox One.

I personally have access to both and I think that owning both systems, preferably coupled with a PC, is the best way to have a taste of both worlds, but unfortunately this is not an option for the less wealthy. After weighing all the pros and cons, I would lean towards buying the PS4 and investing in a Wii U later on in its life span when the systems inevitably land in the bargain bin - that's the time to pick'em up and catch up with Nintendo's first-party offering. This might be a controversial opinion on a website called _GBAtemp_, but the way I see it, I love games more than I love Nintendo and I dislike the fact that once again they're trying to dupe people into buying their obsolete hardware in order to play their exclusives. I'm sorry, but this time around they just missed the par and I can't recommend the system even though I like the idea behind it and the gamepad. It just suffers from low-performing hardware, a lack of a built-in HDD drive, no BluRay or DVD compatibility and a myriad of other poor design choices - if you're looking for a good entertainment hub, the Wii U is not it, it's a machine built exclusively for Nintendo games, that's not how it was initially advertised. Nintendo's _"return to the core gamer"_ just falls flat.


----------



## gudenau (Jun 15, 2015)

I would have to say Wii U, it has some great games. The gamepad allows for some great mechanics, but as far as I know only Splatoon really uses it "well".


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll tell you my stance on it. If you're okay with playing just Nintendo games that are few and far between, get the Wii U. I think it's a brilliantly designed system that's fun to play on and it would've been top-of-the line had it been released in the time period when it belongs - as a competitor of the Xbox 360 and the PS3. Unfortunately, the hardware has proven to be poor in comparison to the PS4 or the Xbox One and that coupled with Nintendo's poor negotiation tactics with third-party developers resulted in a library of almost exclusively first and second-party games, discounting the few AAA titles released for the system close to launch. Bethesda's conference was yesterday, they've presented several games including Doom 4, Dishonored: Definitive Edition, Dishonored 2 and Fallout 4 - none of those are coming to the Wii U, they're all PC/PS4/Xbox One. I think it's safe to say that other developers will follow suit and skip the Wii U altogether as it's been the case for the last couple of months, and this is worrying, because that's the line-up of games that are due to be released.
> 
> On the flip side, the PS4 lacks any Nintendo content _(for obvious reasons)_, but it's a major platform for all AAA developers and on top of that, it offers Sony's exclusive titles. It's a very good bargain for the price and it's sure to provide entertainment for years to come with little to no dry spots in-between releases. The next gen is kicking in and it shows after watching the first conference this year - the PS3 and the Xbox 360 are going away, making way for the PS4 and the Xbox One.
> 
> I personally have access to both and I think that owning both systems, preferably coupled with a PC, is the best way to have a taste of both worlds, but unfortunately this is not an option for the less wealthy. After weighing all the pros and cons, I would lean towards buying the PS4 and investing in a Wii U later on in its life span when the systems inevitably land in the bargain bin - that's the time to pick'em up and catch up with Nintendo's first-party offering. This might be a controversial opinion on a website called _GBAtemp_, but the way I see it, I love games more than I love Nintendo and I dislike the fact that once again they're trying to dupe people into buying their obsolete hardware in order to play their exclusives. I'm sorry, but this time around they just missed the par and I can't recommend the system even though I like the idea behind it and the gamepad. It just suffers from low-performing hardware, a lack of a built-in HDD drive, no BluRay or DVD compatibility and a myriad of other poor design choices - if you're looking for a good entertainment hub, the Wii U is not it, it's a machine built exclusively for Nintendo games, that's not how it was initially advertised. Nintendo's _"return to the core gamer"_ just falls flat.



Thanks for your opinion, it actually make me think twice about this, another problem i was having is that in my country, although i have the resources to buy consoles, games are another matter, almost every new game that is released in USA or Europe, takes a long time to come here, like, two or three months after that game is released, I didn't feel like buying a new fresh game in years, because it takes long, and usually, they sell it more expensive than the normal price they should be selling, and when that product is in a store, everyone goes batshit about that game and it's simple impossible to buy them unless quite some time pass.

So, i must say that, even with all the games published every year, i feel that this generation is severely lacking as i said before, remember when they announced that Skyrim had apparently "Infinite" quests, and then, when the game is released, everyone was like "Wtf, where are my "Infinite" quests?, or the 200 endings in Fallout 3.

When you promise something, just complish with that, and don't make me talk about Destiny, that fuckin game with the highest budget of a videogame ever, and it was okay, 5.5/10, it's playable but it has some serious flaws, and it's forgettable, that's the problem of today games, they are forgettable, few games are memorable like the Bioshock games, or Red Dead Redemption, but even those are rare to find, and i'm not talking about rarity in units or value, i'm talking of them as games like those.

Well, although this generation will be more or less (probably less) impressive that the 7th generation, which was lacking in some things too, i hope to at least play some good games, though, i'll have to wait a lot to buy them, meanwhile, i'll play all the 7th generation games, because i didn't played too much 7th generation games, and there are a lot of games out there, i'm like Indiana Jones this time, i'll find the lost diamond, with a lot of Cod, minecraft and shit, there has to be gold and diamonds deep inside, and it's my mission to find something like that.
*
*


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 15, 2015)

*Demifiend:* Our ideals are basically the same, and you're probably around the same age as I am as well(I'm 30, started gaming in 1989) so shit like DLC abuse replacing unlockable secrets and even cheats is very jarring and offensive to us, as it should be since this is our hobby. I'm not a fan of FPS games(generally speaking) either but I'm mostly just tired of games that are basically just big, slightly playable cutscenes with tutorial sections/hand holding that guide you through the entire game, and with open world games like Skyrim, like you said, companies use consoles' internet connections as an excuse to release broken ass games with zero polish. I like a balance between linear hand holding bullshit with no challenge and open world games with tons of unpolished, broken content.

MGS3 is a pretty good example of a balance, but I'm probably just mentioning it because I've been on an MGS3 kick for the last several weeks and it's a seriously awesome game. Plenty of cutscenes and shit but you can also explore large areas and fuck around a LOT as well, and the gameplay, while wonky at times by today's standards, is pretty damn good if you learn how to play the game, and it doesn't hold your hand too much especially on Hard.

EDIT: Lack of game genre diversity is certainly a big problem as well. I miss the loads of goofy, quirky ass Japanese games(especially mid-tier budget stuff) from the NES-PS2/GC/XB days.

EDIT2: Only reason I'm choosing the Wii U is because most of the games I like are Japanese, so the Wii U and 3DS appeal to me the most. The Wii U does have inferior HW and is failing though and on the flipside, the PS4 is doing very well. The Nintendo consoles simply fit my tastes better although I wish you could ditch the Wii U gamepad.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 15, 2015)

The Wii U has great games to play right now.
The PS4 has a promise of great games in the future. It will be the one to receive most third-party support too.

Personally I would say the PS4 is the best choice. But if you're like me and can't accept missing a Zelda title, go with the Wii U


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 15, 2015)

No matter what, you should wait for E3 before making your decision.  You don't want to see a new announcement that makes you regret your decision.

Edit: CRAP!  E3 already started and I'm missing it!  I hate work.


----------



## aofelix (Jun 15, 2015)

Wii U + wait for Ps4 to have games OR PC + wii U OR PS4 longterm


I own all three. My Ps4 is good for netflix tbh atm. 95% of games I'd rather play on my PC.

wii U gets the most playtime because its local multiplayer games are fun as hell BUT it will become obsolete in 2 years IMO as nintendo just aren't pushing enough content and miyamato said the next mario game will be on a new console.

If you don't want to invest in a PC, I would:


1. Buy Wii U
2. Enjoy lots of enjoyable games, local multiplayer fun with MK8 etc. + upcoming titles like xenoblade x + Zelda
3. Wait for Ps4 to have 10-15 exclusives 
4. Buy PS4 at cut price with huge library.



If games like GTA V and far cry appeal to you and you don't have a PC and won't get one... just get a PS4 since those games are already on the console or coming to it in the forseeable future.


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 15, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> *Demifiend:* Our ideals are basically the same, and you're probably around the same age as I am as well(I'm 30, started gaming in 1989) so shit like DLC abuse replacing unlockable secrets and even cheats is very jarring and offensive to us, as it should be since this is our hobby. I'm not a fan of FPS games(generally speaking) either but I'm mostly just tired of games that are basically just big, slightly playable cutscenes with tutorial sections/hand holding that guide you through the entire game, and with open world games like Skyrim, like you said, companies use consoles' internet connections as an excuse to release broken ass games with zero polish. I like a balance between linear hand holding bullshit with no challenge and open world games with tons of unpolished, broken content.
> 
> MGS3 is a pretty good example of a balance, but I'm probably just mentioning it because I've been on an MGS3 kick for the last several weeks and it's a seriously awesome game. Plenty of cutscenes and shit but you can also explore large areas and fuck around a LOT as well, and the gameplay, while wonky at times by today's standards, is pretty damn good if you learn how to play the game, and it doesn't hold your hand too much especially on Hard.
> 
> EDIT: Lack of game genre diversity is certainly a big problem as well. I miss the loads of goofy, quirky ass Japanese games(especially mid-tier budget stuff) from the NES-PS2/GC/XB days.


Amusingly, I'm not from your age, i'm a little more young, i have 16 years, with a birthday in 4 months, the thing was that when i was little i used to have an old computer with a sega genesis emulator, back then, i didn't understand why it was called genesis, i though it was something from the bible or whatever (laugh), anyway, i used to play a lot of Sega Genesis games, including Sonic, Quackshot, Mortal Kombat, Castle of Illusion,etc.

In 2005, although the PS2 was released some years ago, instead of receiving a PS2, i got a PS1 from birthday, and i must say, it was awesome, it was completely different that the games i was used to play on my SG emulator, so, i was really impresed back then, in fact, i used Internet mainly to write codes, button patterns on a notebook, and then, use those codes into my PS1 games, one of the games that i remember mostly is Crash Bandicoot 1, an awesome kickass game, that with a code, you could unlock every single level on the game, including boss fights and action stages, i was really surprised back then, and it was really enjoyable, i did the same things with some other PS1 games aswell, like DBGT Final Bout, again, with another code you could unlock every character on the game, including Goku in SSJ4.

And, those are the consoles i played most, in handhelds i usually played with my GBA that sadly, i gave as a gift, and if you could believe it, i lost a Gameboy Advance Micro Famicom Edition, they are worth 200 to 250 dollars as today, and even a standalone GBA Micro are rare, but i was in First Grade when i lost sight of it, so, that was quite some time.

I received a Wii in december of 2008, it was awesome, i played that thing for hours, and hours and it's still functioning as today, i must say that, while the 7th generation had some serious downsides, the NDS and Wii were kickass, a shit-ton of games for the DS was impossible to overlook, and the Wii did far better than the Wii U, mainly because third party games were treated nicely, the hardware wasn't too complicated to program, and finally, because of good advertisement, and some solid launch titles.

I love the NES games, the SNES, GBA, XB, GC, and PS2, mostly, those are the kind of games i play the most because they are fun, and of course with my PS1. Easily, the best 5th generation console, because the games there were awesome, man, when technology evolves it makes thing harder than it should, back then, almost every japanese company could publish and develop the games they feel like creating, nowadays it's almost impossible, it's more of a dream to develop a good RPG for the PS4 or the Wii U, it doesn't have the same quantity of variety that it has with the SNES or the PS1.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2015)

@Hungry Friend, with all due respect, "liking Japanese games" is a bigger pro for the PS4 than for the Wii U - it's a Japanese system as well and it gets more love from Japanese developers. Not to look too far for examples, Final Fantasy or Kingdom Hearts are being developed for the PS4, not the Wii U. @RodrigoDavy, the PS4 has just as many if not more good games than the Wii U at this point, unless your definition of "good" means Nintendo's first-party titles.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 15, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> @RodrigoDavy, the PS4 has just as many if not more good games than the Wii U at this point, unless your definition of "good" means Nintendo's first-party titles.


I mean great games that are not already available for x360/ps3 and that have already been released. I am sure there are already great games for the PS4 at this point, but I was talking about those titles that are the true system sellers and I know by the end of the year the PS4 is gonna have many of them, but right now it seems to me people who bought a PS4 did it more because of the novelty of advanced technology than the library of games itself.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 15, 2015)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> The Wii U is basically dead or never was alive to begin with so there's no point in even getting it. It's system is slow, not very useful overall for the gaming perspective (e.g. friendlist management) and there are many other issues with it like freezes. The PS4 however is more powerful, popular and won't be deprecated for many more years.


If you're just looking for power and a wide variety of games, I'd recommend a PC. PS4 just comes off as a weak PC with a few exclusives. Wii U is weaker, yes, but its games are well optimized for it and the hardware is a small investment. Yeah, I would prefer Nintendo games on PC, but buying a cheap bit of hardware that works well to play their games isn't too bad. As for load times and stability, Wii U is stable and load times are acceptable (I saw a load screen that took about 8 seconds, that was ridiculous and hope they fix it with an update). Remember, in the end it's about the games and PC has most of the games PS4 has to offer, while Wii U offers experiences you can't have on PC, yet.


----------



## aofelix (Jun 15, 2015)

if you don't mind getting illegal, you can emulate wii games @ 1080p which pretty much rivals the graphical quality of a lot of wii U titles and looks beautiful (super mario galaxy etc.)


----------



## TecXero (Jun 15, 2015)

aofelix said:


> if you don't mind getting illegal, you can emulate wii games @ 1080p which pretty much rivals the graphical quality of a lot of wii U titles and looks beautiful (super mario galaxy etc.)


I wouldn't say that's inherently illegal. There's plenty of us that prefer to dump our own backups.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> @Hungry Friend, with all due respect, "liking Japanese games" is a bigger pro for the PS4 than for the Wii U - it's a Japanese system as well and it gets more love from Japanese developers. Not to look too far for examples, Final Fantasy or Kingdom Hearts are being developed for the PS4, not the Wii U. @RodrigoDavy, the PS4 has just as many if not more good games than the Wii U at this point, unless your definition of "good" means Nintendo's first-party titles.



FF games have sucked balls for a long time and I've never even played KH, although 1-2 are on my backlog. Persona 5 has me excited though, but that's on the PS3 as well. Not a whole lot of stuff I'm interested in, but then again I haven't read the E3 news yet so I need to go do that. Point taken though and naturally I know Sony is a Japanese company. They seem to be(mostly) catering to western audiences today though because of the unfortunate popularity of shitty phone games and almost nothing else in Japan. Home consoles aren't what they used to be as far as market share goes, especially in Japan where mobile gambling crap is dominating the market almost completely.

*Demi:* You're a smart kid, and it's pretty cool that despite being very young, you grew up like a twenty-something gamer and your tastes reflect that. I emulate a LOT of stuff too, and back when I first used ZSNES and Genecyst back in late '98 and early 99 they blew me away as they were my first exposure to emulation, but Callus(CPS1 emu) REALLY blew me away as it allowed me to play Capcom arcade games, SF2 Hyper Fighting included on a slow computer. MAME required a lot more power/is still very CPU heavy.

Anyway, I went from NES to SNES, then got both a PS1 & N64 but I agree; the PS1 beats the N64's ass as far as software goes, although I went through 3 fucking PS1s. PS2s can be the same way, and my launch PS2 broke after a couple years but the PS2 is still my most used console(followed by my SNES) due to the backwards compatibility. I have a 360 as well but I mostly just stick to older games as there are tons of classics I missed back in the day. My NES broke years ago unfortunately. Good on you for playing old games via emulation and getting that old-school experience 



aofelix said:


> if you don't mind getting illegal, you can emulate wii games @ 1080p which pretty much rivals the graphical quality of a lot of wii U titles and looks beautiful (super mario galaxy etc.)



Yeah, Dolphin is fucking incredible if you have a powerful enough PC to run it in high resolution. I don't unfortunately, although I can run it in native with a few hiccups.(outdated PC) Emulation is your friend though.


My final answer is wait at least a year or two for shit to get cheaper and for more games to come out. The Wii U's main appeal for me is Xenoblade.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> FF games have sucked balls for a long time and I've never even played KH, although 1-2 are on my backlog. Persona 5 has me excited though, but that's on the PS3 as well. Not a whole lot of stuff I'm interested in, but then again I haven't read the E3 news yet so I need to go do that. Point taken though and naturally I know Sony is a Japanese company. They seem to be(mostly) catering to western audiences today though because of the unfortunate popularity of shitty phone games and almost nothing else in Japan. Home consoles aren't what they used to be as far as market share goes, especially in Japan where mobile gambling crap is dominating the market almost completely.


It's not just Final Fantasy, it's Japanese games in general - most of'em land in the PlayStation ecosystem since the Xbox never took off there and the Wii U is flopping badly.


----------



## razielleonhart (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not just Final Fantasy, it's Japanese games in general - most of'em land in the PlayStation ecosystem since the Xbox never took off there and the Wii U is flopping badly.



Yeah, if only the Wii U was actually selling, but Nintendo fucked up bad with its marketing(well, still is fucking up) and the gamepad is a forced gimmick that jacks up the price and most people don't want it or just don;t care about it. It should be made optional and the Wii U's price cut drastically. Many of the good ones are 3DS and Wii U exclusive though which is unfortunate. I like it when 3rd party games are ported to as many platforms as possible, and things like timed exclusives are especially retarded. Most do end up on some Sony console though, but it utterly baffles me as to why a game like Persona 4 Golden is exclusive to the fucking Vita. Make it downloadable for all Sony consoles because despite how cool the Vita is HW wise, it's pretty much dead in the west.

Much of the reason I'm mostly interested in older games is due to Japanese companies not being as dominant as they used to be since I'm set in my ways and generally prefer Japanese games aside from a few series like GTA. I'm mostly into JRPGs too so other than Xenoblade, not much coming out and I have zero faith in Square-Enix since FFXIII was so terrible. I got it used for half price and still feel ripped off.


----------



## Demifiend (Jun 17, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> FF games have sucked balls for a long time and I've never even played KH, although 1-2 are on my backlog. Persona 5 has me excited though, but that's on the PS3 as well. Not a whole lot of stuff I'm interested in, but then again I haven't read the E3 news yet so I need to go do that. Point taken though and naturally I know Sony is a Japanese company. They seem to be(mostly) catering to western audiences today though because of the unfortunate popularity of shitty phone games and almost nothing else in Japan. Home consoles aren't what they used to be as far as market share goes, especially in Japan where mobile gambling crap is dominating the market almost completely.
> 
> *Demi:* You're a smart kid, and it's pretty cool that despite being very young, you grew up like a twenty-something gamer and your tastes reflect that. I emulate a LOT of stuff too, and back when I first used ZSNES and Genecyst back in late '98 and early 99 they blew me away as they were my first exposure to emulation, but Callus(CPS1 emu) REALLY blew me away as it allowed me to play Capcom arcade games, SF2 Hyper Fighting included on a slow computer. MAME required a lot more power/is still very CPU heavy.
> 
> ...



I looove me some arcade games, especially games like Fatal Fury, Art of Fighting 1 & 2, Kof 96 until XIII, and games like Metal Slug or TMNT for the Arcade, they are really good, and for my taste they are some of the best games out there, especially Kof, almost every game or port of that series is gold, pure gold, and it's so much fun.

Something that i really miss, and, i really noticed during the E3 conference for all companies is the lack of vibrant and colourful games, most of the time it seems that most of the games that are released has war, destruction, blood, killing,etc. And sadly, a lot of people think that to be a "Man" needs to play games with that kind of content. I'm not saying that those kind of games are bad, when done correctly, they can be good experiences, but most of the time, people seems to overlook the good kind of war games and focus their attention on the surface instead of the inside of the game, like CoD or Battlefield, technically speaking, they aren't bad games, just repetitive and forgettable kind of games, and honestly, these kind of games make me feel bad, because i'm killing people with no reason in a game, even the oldest of the oldest arcade games at least put a backstory to the character, to give that character a reason for killing, but in these games is just: "Take this Shotgun super armed with infinity bullets, kill all the enemies, point" and that's dissapointing.

And i miss colourful games, like, wouldn't be awesome if someone makes a 3D platformer, and the world is a beautiful island with incredible music, a touching story and an excellent gameplay, but most importantly, the world is something radiant, peaceful, it has enemies but even them seem relaxed with the atmosphere of the game, something like that is really missing in this generation where most teenagers and kids seems to play FPS like the hot shit.

At least i'm glad that FFVII remake is coming soon, i hope, it's not the best of the FF games for me (That title is for IX, not even Tactics or VI comes close to this masterpiece) but it's a really good game that i enjoyed, the story was good, the music composed by Nobuo Uematsu is top-notch, and the whole game seems like an interesting journey that i would take over and over, the replayability on this game is really high if you want to find Gold Chocobos or defeat Emerald Weapon, so, i'll probably pick both consoles, but i'm really thinking again about what should i have first, but that's another matter.

For colourful and vibrant games we have Yooka-Laylee for that matter, especially when the people who are creating this game are the same people who created Banjo Kazooie and Tooie for the N64, so, i hope it really does well to make a sequel of this (probably) fantastic game, before it's released, i'll play some other 3D platformers and maybe, some good old RPG's while waiting for the remake of VII, because there's a ton of japanese RPG's and i'm a sucker for them, the quantity of RPG's released for the SNES, PS1, PS2 and NDS should be enough to entertain a person for years, and even when you played them all and beat each one, deep inside, you want to revive those experiences by playing them again.

You see, this is something that the 8th generation will hardly satisfy, replay value, nowadays, when you play a new game, you just hope to finish it to immediatly forget the experience and pass on with the next game, back then, when you finished a game, you feel triumphant, and not only that, you liked that game so much that you immediatly played that game again, and you (probably) found some secrets in that game that in the first playthrough you didn't find, like Final Fantasy 10, i never get tired of playing this game, i can play this game over and over and over, Seymour is one of the few bosses that, even when you kicked his ass, you want to kick his ass again, and again, and again. You just can't stop!

For me, emulators are awesome and incredible, they allow people to play the older consoles, and experience exactly how much fun were those games, when time passes, the older consoles becomes more defective and disfunctional, someday, every console released in 1989 or 1990 will be dust, so, emulators are a salvation for the kind of people who enjoy good games in older consoles, and when you play them, you find charm, you feel awesome, when i play a modern game today, although most of them are in a cycle of evolution and seems to be getting better, for me, it's not the same, when i play a game like Super Castlevania IV, i feel awesome, badass, like, nothing can stop me now, the refined controls, excellent music and innovative effects for the SNES console are some of the points that make these kind of games shine on it's own, or Chrono Trigger, it's one of the most fantastic games i've ever played on my life, for me at least, the music, the graphics, the characters, everything was so godly awesome, and i didn't even talked about Xenogears, uff, but, since the 7th generation, i didn't felt the same kind of way, nowadays, most of the RPG's has this anime kawaii plots and faces, the journey seems more bland, and it's just simply boring, it's something that you could watch as an anime instead of playing it, i'm not saying that most RPG's nowadays are like that, some of them are really doing a fine job, but especially the older ones appeared in the SNES or PS1 that still holds today, Bravely Default is one of those examples, the art it's good, the music it's good, but the story is a mix between: "Wtf?" and "Meh" with some boring parts.

Besides, the Art in the 90's was a little more original, take a look at the SMT for the Super Famicom, it didn't looked like an anime, at all, it was a RPG with demon contracting, fighting, and it was a revolutionary game for the deep plot, the incredible music, and a whole 3D dungeon crawler with mix of an RPG combined with the touch of a deep story and some plot twists, makes this game one of the best in the platform, nowadays, there's not much of a "revolution", the only company doing that seems Nintendo, most companies stay in the comfy zone where nothing new should happen, and only the same games should be sold, and even Nintendo has problems with the new kind of experience they are trying to do, like the Wii U controller, that it sucks so much ass, by having only 3 hours of battery and the problem was that you couldn't replace that shit, if you for example broke your controller, or you want to play with 2 players, you can't do nothing, you are pretty much fucked at this point, you needed to buy a second hand used controller because Nintendo doesn't sell these controllers for separate, and that shit it's expensive, like 275 or 350 dollars for this, they did well with the Wii Controller + Nunchuck, why would they have to implement such a bad and unpractical controller.

This generation of gaming has goodsides and downsides, but it has more downsides than goodsides, and that's no good, if i could, i would like to change the gaming industry as a whole, and make a revolution where we can put incredible games and overall, create a better experience for both the experienced players and newcomers, one of my dreams it's of being a developer, and if everything is going fine with my life, i would like to create a game like never seen before, and because of the game, change it all.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 17, 2015)

Agreed with @Foxi4. 

As someone with both a PS4 and a Wii U as well as a this generation gaming rig, I'd say go for PS4 for future proofing or WiiU for Nintendo first party games. The PS4 has quite a nice amount of games both multiplat and exclusive, but as my PC can run any and all games at the moment, I usually buy the multiplat games on PC. The WiiU is nice and dandy, but it has a lacking amount of games and a very disappointing future especially on the multiplat games side. If you like Smash Bros or Mario Kart a lot, sure it may probably be worth it (I bought mine mainly for MK8, though I do have about 15-20 titles in total for the WiiU). With a Wii already in a console set, the WiiU loses quite a bit of the new game library from the available backwards compatibility.

So to answer your question:
PS4>WiiU.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 17, 2015)

*Demi:* I literally just read about the FFVII remake, and I hate to be a cynical asshole but I think SE with fuck it up big time. I'd absolutely love to be wrong though, and FFVI is my personal favorite although I do agree that IX is a fucking amazing game, and it's aged pretty well also minus the resolution. It's hard to say which FF is my 2nd favorite as it's kind of a 3-way tie between IV, IX and VII. I can play FFIX in epsxe and the summons still look breathtaking, and I really like how it's an homage to FFI-VIII, but especially I-IV with its super deformed characters and old-school battle system. SE ruined FFVI's gorgeous art style so I have little faith in them being able to do FFVII justice, but remaking FFVII along with FFXV & KH3 is SE's last opportunity to become relevant again. If these games are lackluster, I believe SE will die, so I hope the remake is awesome. SE will no doubt put all their talent/effort into this remake because it's the sacred cow of the FF series due to it being the one that really blew up back in 1997. VI was my first and I played IV & FF1 after, so I don't have quite as much nostalgia for it as some do, but I still love the game.

You are certainly right about the overabundance of drab, edgy for the sake of being edgy military games too and the lack of colorful, quirky titles compared to the mid 80s-2005 or so. At least we've got some cool ass RPGs coming out now. Persona 5, Xenoblade X, FFXV, KH3 AND the FFVII remake. That's quite a full plate, no? MGS games are really the only military games I like, and they're really fucking cartoon-like, campy and goofy while still having very engaging(but weird) stories.

*EDIT:* If the remake is awesome, that will sell me a PS4 and yes I know it's a timed exclusive but the PS4 is the system that's gonna get long-term JP support. I'm hyped man but I I need to temper my expectations. Don't mess it up SE!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Bottom line, if you want a Wii U, as a Wii U owner myself, I can only recommend to you three titles:

Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
Splatoon

I haven't bought many Wii U games, mostly because a great deal of them disinterest me.


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 2, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Bottom line, if you want a Wii U, as a Wii U owner myself, I can only recommend to you three titles:
> 
> Mario Kart 8
> Super Smash Bros. Wii U
> ...



Well, the Wii U doesn't have the greatest videogame library of all time but, at least it looks entertaining with some of the games like Super Mario 3D World, Bayonneta 1 & 2, Wonderful 101 and the upcoming next year release of SMT vs FE (Although, I hate the title of that game, i though it was going to be dark and awesome, but not, it's a piece of idol shit, i have enough of idols, they are less annoying than pop american singers, but still annoying, and forgettable) but at least the game doesn't look bad in terms of gameplay or music, so, I'll check it out when it comes.

The PS4 still doesn't hold a candle to me, but, with the trailer of FF7 Remake and KH3, I may think about the future possibilities, i hope they are good at least.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 2, 2015)

You're not going to get your money's worth by purchasing a Wii U at full price but if you can get it for a good discount, it may be a decent deal. There's not a whole lot to play on it and you'll be wanting to play more games before you know.

So, if PS4's not up to your taste then try PlayStation TV or New 3DS.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 3, 2015)

The biggest problem I have with the WiiU is not its abysmal library, but the fact that Nintendo almost never cuts the price of their games. So years down the road, they're still full price (or very near it). On a console that barely has anything to play to begin with, it's pretty pathetic to have to also then pay full price for anything you DO want to play even though it's years old. Especially given a lot of titles really were never worth the price to begin with.

Honestly upfront _and_ down the road, the PS4 holds the most value. It'll have a much more diverse library of games (and frankly, already does), and you wont be buying practically every game at its release retail price so you get even more bang for your buck.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> The biggest problem I have with the WiiU is not its abysmal library, but the fact that Nintendo almost never cuts the price of their games. So years down the road, they're still full price (or very near it). On a console that barely has anything to play to begin with, it's pretty pathetic to have to also then pay full price for anything you DO want to play even though it's years old. Especially given a lot of titles really were never worth the price to begin with.
> 
> Honestly upfront _and_ down the road, the PS4 holds the most value. It'll have a much more diverse library of games (and frankly, already does), and you wont be buying practically every game at its release retail price so you get even more bang for your buck.


You're absolutely right, @Hells Malice.  Nintendo's prices almost never go down.  Heck, I still see Mario Kart DS for $30.00 new in some retail stores.  The kicker?  That game came out TEN years ago.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> You're absolutely right, @Hells Malice.  Nintendo's prices almost never go down.  Heck, I still see Mario Kart DS for $30.00 new in some retail stores.  The kicker?  That game came out TEN years ago.


Nintendo are cheap bastards.  They go after Youtubers that make a few bucks off a few videos playing Nintendo games.
LOL.  Nintendo is pathetic. 
They are behind the times in everything.
Must be run by a bunch of old men.


----------



## nonamejohn (Jul 5, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo are cheap bastards.  They go after Youtubers that make a few bucks off a few videos playing Nintendo games.
> LOL.  Nintendo is pathetic.
> They are behind the times in everything.
> Must be run by a bunch of old men.


For a company with as much money as them, it sure is pathetic. They are run by old men with a outdated business model though.


----------



## Demifiend (Jul 5, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo are cheap bastards.  They go after Youtubers that make a few bucks off a few videos playing Nintendo games.
> LOL.  Nintendo is pathetic.
> They are behind the times in everything.
> Must be run by a bunch of old men.


Except for Splatoon, that was developed by a bunch of young guys, with Miyamoto's permission of course, but that was the only case, everything else it's run by old people when it comes to development and financial business.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Except for Splatoon, that was developed by a bunch of young guys, with Miyamoto's permission of course, but that was the only case, everything else it's run by old people when it comes to development and financial business.


Hopefully the success story that is Splatoon will show Nintendo it's time for the old boys to pass the torch.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 5, 2015)

The Wii U is dead, Nintendo didn't announce any games for it at E3. They're focusing all their attention on their next console.

I own a Wii U and I love it, but unless the current library interests you, don't expect anything else.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 5, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo are cheap bastards.  They go after Youtubers that make a few bucks off a few videos playing Nintendo games.
> LOL.  Nintendo is pathetic.
> They are behind the times in everything.
> Must be run by a bunch of old men.


A few bucks?  Don't people like Pewdiepie rake in over a million a year?  Boo hoo, he has to give a cut of his money to the people who hold the copyright of the material he is uploading and making millions off of.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> A few bucks?  Don't people like Pewdiepie rake in over a million a year?  Boo hoo, he has to give a cut of his money to the people who hold the copyright of the material he is uploading and making millions off of.


Nintendo has a market cap of $20 billion.
Like I said, a few dollars (relative to what Nintendo the company is).

I know how much the popular YouTubers make in google ad money.
It's quite outrageous.
Regardless, it was ONLY Nintendo that went after the fans of their games.
and it was a HUGE PR disaster.

Nintendo is failing as a company.
They need to focus on making money with games and consoles, not by nickling and diming over YouTube GoogleAd money.
Focus Nintendo.  Focus.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 5, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo has a market cap of $20 billion.
> Like I said, a few dollars (relative to what Nintenod the company is).
> 
> I know how much the popular YouTubers make in google ad money.
> ...


Its protecting intellectual property.  Sorry, but these let's-players do not have a right to make money off of someone else's intellectual property without permission and I stand fully behind the decision.


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 5, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> Its protecting intellectual property.  Sorry, but these let's-players do not have a right to make money off of someone else's intellectual property without permission and I stand fully behind the decision.


Let's play Youtubers is the new way kids learn about games.
Punishing Let's Play Nintendo fans is clearly penny wise and pound foolish.

GBAtemp isn't exactly the bastion of Intellectual property rights either.
I didn't think many IP zealots post here.
I learned something new today I guess.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 5, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Let's play Youtubers is the new way kids learn about games.
> Punishing Let's Play Nintendo fans is clearly penny wise and pound foolish.
> 
> GBAtemp isn't exactly the bastion of Intellectual property rights either.
> ...


Nintendo is a known commodity.  They aren't some no-name indie developer that needs let's-players for people to discover their games.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Except for Splatoon, that was developed by a bunch of young guys, with Miyamoto's permission of course, but that was the only case, everything else it's run by old people when it comes to development and financial business.


Maybe most were young guys but the one in power made the game's online mode outdated and very limited to how one could interact with the rest.

It sucks donkey dick that only 2 maps are playable per 4hrs, only two modes of which neither are "Free for All" and wanting a team to do as intended is just pure luck as voice chat doesn't exist.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 5, 2015)

cornerpath said:


> Like i say every time "lack of content" but these idiots don't see it



It's good to see that Splatoon's doing great but at the same time it leaves me wondering like how. The damn game is severely limited in content and then you have those bitch sisters who come up every time you start the game plus whenever the 4hrs pass, you're forced to see them again.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jul 6, 2015)

imo LPs are free advertising although certain YT personas are incredibly dumb & annoying. The really annoying ones market themselves to children and not people my age, and yeah Nintendo needs to get their shit together instead of bullying LPers even if they have the legal right to do so. It just makes them look like grumpy old farts telling kids to get off their lawn while at the same time failing miserably as a company. I'm not a fan of corporate image games but Nintendo definitely has a big time image problem and they need to re-learn how to market shit competently and somehow get back on their feet as a company. I DO NOT want to see Nintendo die as a console maker, and if they do, I believe it would be incredibly detrimental to the industry as a whole.

No more forced gimmicks either please, although I'll probably get some shit for that statement. The gamepad failed and requiring it makes the Wii U much more expensive than it should be.


----------

